# Brookhouse Stud/Priory Nusery, Dane Rd, Sale



## Bayneddie (20 July 2014)

I live in Sale and have noticed the fab new facilities at what used to be a small livery yard off Dane Rd. I've googled a bit and it may be a stud farm - anyone know any more about it, please? Thanks


----------



## dancingkris (22 July 2014)

Would it be the place that Emma Hindle (the dressage rider) has bought. I know she has relocated to the UK following the death of her father and is running the family property company - also called Brookhouse in Sale.


----------



## Bayneddie (23 July 2014)

Ooh that's interesting.... Had a quick Google and you may be right. Bit weird that it's right in the middle of a built up area in Manchester (technically Cheshire) but it does explain the fantastic facilities and high level of privacy. 
Guess asking for a livery place there is out of the question....


----------

